# curseur de souris chargement/edition



## Patook (15 Septembre 2005)

Hello,

Comment fait-on pour créer et charger un pointeur de souris dans une application carbon OS X ?
Je n'arrive pas à trouver de docs, ni d'outils sur le sujet ... 

Merci par avance !


----------



## Didier Guillion (16 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Resedit pour creer le color cursor.

GetCCursor() pour extraire le curseur de la ressource.
SetCCursor() pour fixer le curseur

Cordialement


----------



## Patook (16 Septembre 2005)

Dit comme ça, ça à l'air simple ... mais pour quelqu'un qui vient de windows, ça soulève plein d'autres interrogations 

- Comment fait on pour incorporer le fichier généré par ResEdit dans un projet XCode ?
- La taille du pointeur souris est-elle limitée en 16x16 sur Mac OS X?
- Et sinon, je n'ai trouvé qu'une version pour OS 9 de ResEdit ... il n'y a rien de plus récent ?

Je vais y arriver ... c'est sûr ... enfin j'espère


----------



## Didier Guillion (16 Septembre 2005)

Patook a dit:
			
		

> Dit comme ça, ça à l'air simple ... mais pour quelqu'un qui vient de windows, ça soulève plein d'autres interrogations
> 
> - Comment fait on pour incorporer le fichier généré par ResEdit dans un projet XCode ?
> - La taille du pointeur souris est-elle limitée en 16x16 sur Mac OS X?
> ...



Tu fait glisser le fichier .rsrc sur la fenetre d'XCode, il s'ajoute a la liste des fichiers.

La taille est fixée a 16x16.

Tu dois creer une resource de type "crsr' (curseur en couleur) n'oublie pas le masque et le point chaud.

Resedit a ete abandonné par Apple, la derniere version (2.1.3) fonctionne sous Classic 


Par exemple tu edite une resource de type "crsr" iD 128.

Tu va ecrire SetCCursor(GetCCursor(128));

Cordialement


----------

